# What a laugh



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I was having a look over on the mk2 side earlier and noticed someone had posted a few links to the RCZ forum, its well worth a look heres a few "classic" statements from RCZ owners :lol:

"Philbuk, sorry meant to mention, several neighbours in the past have had Audi TTs - I even considered one before getting the RCZ. There's now not a TT to be seen locally. All the owners we spoke to, said their nerves couldn't take the poor handling on the ungritted country roads. For urban driving then probably fine but for rural, forget it! Hopefully the RCZ will have better handling but, as just posted, I've got the best of both worlds"

"I think we just need to keep our heads up and realise that our car is sooo special, its one of the prettiest and best coupes of the decade.

We should all be so proud that we have so much style and class and choose the RCZ

After having a read at the TT forum I pity most of them because on our forum everyones friends and it has a fun atmosphere the TT forum isnt even 1/10th as special as this one is. Initally I was quite upset to read the hurtful things written about the RCZ but now I realise that the TT forums got some real nasty people on it"

"Hi everyone

I know this is really trivial but I thought it would be fun. Have you all named your RCZs?

Mine is called Flash (after the Queen song). I greet him every time I see him and I look outside every night and say Night Night Flash!

Another thing my RCZ is male - is that a female thing to have a male car?"

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

That forum really has made my day :lol: :lol:

http://peugeotrczforum.co.uk/have-you-n ... -t816.html


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I can feel a bit of a subtle wind up coming on here :lol:


----------



## UKTTv6 (Dec 30, 2010)

Your point being ???

Why is it that so many people on here go on about the RCZ. It is a good car. Surely we are adult enough to realise that each to their own, and also note that it is picking up awards everywhere and motoring journalists know a thing about cars

Personally I would prefer this forum to discuss our TT's .

All you are doing by posts like this are making us to look like a sore headed bunch of chavs !!!


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

They all sound a bit gay to me! :lol:
I used to have a Peugeot I called it Lepper, because things kept dropping off it!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

A forum full of people who love the car they bought? What's wrong with that? Do you think everyone who's not driving an old TT around must secretly hate their car?

Let's face it, they've all paid +£20k for their cars so if they wanted a 'classic' TT they could have bought 3-4 of them. I don't think they're jealous of anyone on here.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Spandex said:


> A forum full of people who love the car they bought? What's wrong with that? Do you think everyone who's not driving an old TT around must secretly hate their car?
> 
> Let's face it, they've all paid +£20k for their cars so if they wanted a 'classic' TT they could have bought 3-4 of them. I don't think they're jealous of anyone on here.


I dont really care if anyone wants to drive an RCZ I just found their forum funny as did some of the guys on the mk2 side.



UKTTv6 said:


> Your point being ???
> 
> Why is it that so many people on here go on about the RCZ. It is a good car. Surely we are adult enough to realise that each to their own, and also note that it is picking up awards everywhere and motoring journalists know a thing about cars
> 
> ...


This post doesnt slag the RCZ off at all I found some of their posts funny, just wondering where exactly here I'v said the RCZ is a bad car?


----------



## cogsy1976 (Jun 5, 2010)

It may look 'special' until you see the Peugeot badge on the front! it looks the same as all the other models in there current range! all they have done is thought 'hmm the Audi TT looks good lets copy it'

And Im not being funny the only reason the people on that forum bought a Peugeot is because they prob couldnt stretch to a new TT, anyone who thinks Peugeot is a better car maker than Audi needs there head read.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> I dont really care if anyone wants to drive an RCZ I just found their forum funny as did some of the guys on the mk2 side.


And all the posts you quoted were either people saying they prefered their RCZ to the TT or just talking about how much they love their car. I assumed these were the things you'd found funny as you'd gone to the trouble of singling them out.

Their forum is very similar to this one in that respect, and I'd go so far as to say the only reason you find it funny on there is because you think the RCZ is rubbish.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Spandex said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont really care if anyone wants to drive an RCZ I just found their forum funny as did some of the guys on the mk2 side.
> ...


These were "singled" out by people on the mk2 side actually.

you obviously dont share my humour so why bother posting? I'v posted this on other car forums who have no biased and most of whom think the TT is a "gay" car and many of them found it hilarious.

Where in this post have I said I hate the RCZ? that its a crap car? no where


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

To be perfectly honest, Peugeots are not best cars, but what certainly is true, they all have some living soul in them. I had one (406 V6 coupe), it was hate and love relationship, but when I sold it for the TT (always dreamed to have one), I keep reminding myself now and then why I did so, because I did a mistake. Yes, TTs are more sophisticated and complex, but it's German - cold, precise, calculated - somewhat just a machine. Maybe it's just because of a Pininfarina Coupe I had, but it was simply stunning, French something, Italian, analog, breathing, even though it was based mostly on 406 sedan, and with 16 starfish alloys (BBS btw)... TT shares only a tiny fraction of surrounding attention 406 Coupe has.

Being long time on Peugeot forums, have to admit, that forums are warmer, so are the people. Audi TT is more of an elite car, so are the people driving it, Peugeots are driven and bought, lets face the truth, by a different crowd.

However, I tend to agree, that RCZ is something, that is a bit overdone, not in Peugeot soul, style, like they tried to catch up with German makers. My opinion, RCZ is a step backwards - Peugeot lovers admire Peugeots for different qualities.

I know I now sounded a bit more like a traitor, but idea to compare different forums, with different people, cars, isn't great in my opinion. We love TTs, they believe in whatever Peugeot produces, which isn't particularly bad, or actually better in some ways. It's not just about 0-60 time, etc.

Kind regards


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

nordic said:


> To be perfectly honest, Peugeots are not best cars, but what certainly is true, they all have some living soul in them. I had one (406 V6 coupe), it was hate and love relationship, but when I sold it for the TT (always dreamed to have one), I keep reminding myself now and then why I did so, because I did a mistake. Yes, TTs are more sophisticated and complex, but it's German - cold, precise, calculated - somewhat just a machine. Maybe it's just because of a Pininfarina Coupe I had, but it was simply stunning, French something, Italian, analog, breathing, even though it was based mostly on 406 sedan, and with 16 starfish alloys (BBS btw)... TT shares only a tiny fraction of surrounding attention 406 Coupe has.
> 
> Being long time on Peugeot forums, have to admit, that forums are warmer, so are the people. Audi TT is more of an elite car, so are the people driving it, Peugeots are driven and bought, lets face the truth, by a different crowd.
> 
> ...


The 406 coupe was a lovely car I always thought it looked very sleek and in my eyes is the best looking cars peugeot have ever produced, far nicer than peugeots of late with the massive front grill and headlights


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

nordic said:


> Audi TT is more of an elite car, so are the people driving it,
> Kind regards


Ermmmmm Na, Sorry it's not and neither are we. When you can buy a good example of a car for around £8k ( a high milage etc example around £5k) its hardly elite now come on and the same goes for the owners. Most of the people I have met either through this forum or while out are Mr and Mrs Joe average and working class people. Nowt wrong with that and elite is not a word I would use for them or the TT. :lol:

PS working class guy and proud of it.


----------



## cogsy1976 (Jun 5, 2010)

I would say that I am in that Elite group :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

cogsy1976 said:


> I would say that I am in that Elite group :lol:


I would say you are as well old boy [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Awe they all sound girly & loved up!

I am sure we are all the same!

Perhaps you TT chaps with time can INVITE those hot rcz chicks to a TT meet. Show them
How a real car handles.

Lol


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Why does this keep cropping up about the pug whatever it's called?

And be it intentional or not, spandex is a troll


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

I have had a small Peugeot of some sort or another, both petrol and diesel, for around 17 years now, and they have been brilliant everyday cars, and virtually trouble-free. In all that time I have had 2 breakdowns: one was a loose earth strap, the other a bottom water hose letting go. My current Pug is a diesel 207, and I do around 13000 miles a year in it.

I bought my TT last June as a weekend/fun car and love driving it, but would never rubbish Peugeot. Ok, they don't set the world on fire, but in my experience they have have served me well.

Chris


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

They all sound like they have vaginas, jesus what kind of forum is that? Do you get a cuddle when you sign up?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

UKTTv6 said:


> It is a good car.


Define good then. Meanwhile, I'll list the things that don't appeal to me:

Does it have an original design? No. The attractive bits ape a Mk1 TT that you can get for a third of the price or a Porsche Boxter.
Does it have a 5 or 7 year warranty? No.
Is it four wheel drive? No.
Can you safely remap it to 250+ bhp/300+ lbft? Unlikely.
Does it have a fully galvanised monocoque & panels? No.
Is it made by a prestige car manufacturer? No.
Is it pretty? Not at the front, so maybe 67% of it is, tops.
Is it worth from £20,895 OTR. No. 
Is it a convertible? No.
Will it depreciate like a falling Steinway? Yes.

What has it got going for it? You can get a 2.0 diesel variant. That might appeal to me but I must admit, I'm missing the point completely. I had a 2002/02 307 HDi 90 3-dr which I really liked but no Peugeot since then has even remotely appealed to me, let alone caused me to want to spend actual money on it.

If I was given one, I'd be delighted, but I could think of a score of better places to blow £20,000. A Maxda MX-5 springs to mind, or a used Porsche Boxter:

http://ucl.porsche.de/ucl/plsql/uk/clie ... 0&caller_=
http://ucl.porsche.de/ucl/plsql/uk/clie ... 3&caller_=

Or even a convertible 207.

Doug


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fictorious said:


> They all sound like they have vaginas, jesus what kind of forum is that? Do you get a cuddle when you sign up?


thats the point I was trying to make with this post

I think the teddy bear collectors forum is more cut throat than the RCZ one

anyway what have any of you worked out if your car is male or female yet? :lol: :lol:


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

Handbags should have been a factory option for both marques/models by the look of things


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

andyTT180 said:


> anyway what have any of you worked out if your car is male or female yet? :lol: :lol:


Charlie's is female, you can tell by it's underwear! :lol: :lol:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

TT Ade said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > anyway what have any of you worked out if your car is male or female yet? :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd say it was male, just gender confused like it's owner 8)


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

andyTT180 said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> > andyTT180 said:
> ...


Did you know his bra is a size 40 DD


----------



## UKTTv6 (Dec 30, 2010)

cogsy1976 said:


> It may look 'special' until you see the Peugeot badge on the front! it looks the same as all the other models in there current range! all they have done is thought 'hmm the Audi TT looks good lets copy it'
> 
> And Im not being funny the only reason the people on that forum bought a Peugeot is because they prob couldnt stretch to a new TT, anyone who thinks Peugeot is a better car maker than Audi needs there head read.


Thats a bit condesending. I have a 09 plate A6 3.0TFSI, a Mk1 TT and have also ordered a RCZ 200THP. I could have ordered a TTRS or even a Porsche . It doesnt always come down to money, it's how a car makes you feel.

Also I don't go with the elitist badge either. Merc drivers have that thinking they own the road when we all wonder what slippers they are wearing. Audi's are very well made cars (and in my mind are far better than BMW or Mercs) however Peugeot have made a brave car that isn't built by them (built by Steyr Magna in Austria) and is good hence my order.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

UKTTv6 said:


> cogsy1976 said:
> 
> 
> > It may look 'special' until you see the Peugeot badge on the front! it looks the same as all the other models in there current range! all they have done is thought 'hmm the Audi TT looks good lets copy it'
> ...


I like Audi's as they are down to earth cars...even the R8 supercar versions, the owners usually tend not to have snobbery or so the appeal has been... its not super flashy, at the time the TT was made fun of...

historically the TT Mk1 was based on the tub designed Porsche 356s, the bath tub upside down concept... it is a good heritage... once again in its history the VW, Audi and Porkers are under one umbrella... Porsche still remain a more affordable super sports car with a special owners background.. expect to see most owners of Porsches like myself wearing jeans and usually not drinking a tea cup with a nose in a tea cake...

I do think a lot of what is being said is british humour... its what makes the brits funnier than the boring dull swiss...

Whats different is the niceness or over niceness in the RCZ forum.... nothing wrong with it...nor the car...I do like it from certain angles.. but find the nose so hideous... dont be offended... Many Porsche owners wondered why I went from owning 2 porkers to owning a TT... and for each a unique statement that makes the car a part of who they are like clothes... my choice was a nostalgic piece of the past...its more rare this part of the world...

The A6 3.0 is a lovely car btw...great engine... I suggest you get some of the TT Owners and RCZs together for a meeting... its all clean fun... tongue in cheek... let some of the brit chum pretty boys (Charlie, SteveC) fight it out verbally... lol


----------



## UKTTv6 (Dec 30, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> UKTTv6 said:
> 
> 
> > cogsy1976 said:
> ...


good post. I buy cars because I like them and I'm lucky in that I can have a few. My A6 is to be honest the best car I have had, the engine gearbox combination is fantastic leading to a smooth and very fast drive. Though the RCZ will be my first 4 pot for a long time you cannot beat a V configured engine .

One thing I am surprised at with Audi at present is they haven't rolled out the 3.0TFSI unit into other models as quick as they should have. I was thinking the other day could they shoehorn the engine into the A3 to replace the 2.0TFSI...now that would be a rapid car !!!

But I will continue to enjoy my Audis and (when it arrives ) my RCZ and hope that the 2 boards I frequent discuss the merits of their cars without resorting to slating other brands  ... A joint RCZ / TT meeting is a good idea...a chance to discuss all things coupe


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

911Nutter said:


> Handbags should have been a factory option for both marques/models by the look of things


Lol almost missed your funny note!!

Indeed, the girls are clawing & scratching this week. Must be time of the month & weather.


----------

